# Great Horse Packing Pic



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

Whenever you pack into the backcountry you have to be creative in how you load your gear. I have seen some pretty cool setups over the years, but this has got to be one of the most creative ones. It would take some good pack animals as well.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, that's interesting...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pic and definitely some great minded pack horses. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Guess they won't have any tight turns. =b


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

if I did not see it I would of not believe it


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah...I hope there are no tight turns....that would make a funny video..kinda like on "Friends" with Ross yelling "PIVOT PIVOT PIVOT". 

Wow terrific trail horses and this ol' boy wants to fish really bad!!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tight turns was my first thought when I saw this, haha. I'd never seen anything like this before


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Do you need a CDL for that?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Wow!! Thanks for sharing, that's too funny.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

That was a Back Country Horseman Work project up Logan Canyon if I remember correctly.

Another strange load I saw was the Forest Service packing out a small airplane that had crashed up near Four Lakes Basin. The debris had laid on the side of that mountain for years. Finally the Forest Service decided to haul it all out of the wilderness, They brought in some Mules and packed out all the wreckage.

We typically are packing in camp and packing out wild game


----------



## lizzy12312 (Feb 21, 2012)

thats cool


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Man, I am coming to visit YOU for my next Elk hunt!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Painted horse you have ridden through some of the most beautiful country! And the camping and riding you have done is the stuff I have dreamed of!! I wish I had the opportunity to go on a camp/hunt like that! Where I live I am mostly confined to riding on roads and there is virtually no place to go camping that is within reasonable distance from my home.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes Elk hunting is a special time of year to be on the mountain. Leaves are turning colors, warm sunny afternoonds, Elk bugling, great horse rides exploring the mountains.



















Course there are the cold and snowny days









But in general we have terrific scenry, outstanding vistas, lots of color.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Painted, I think you need to host a forum trail ride/hunt! Looks like a blast!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Paintedhorse, I am afraid to let my husband see your pictures. He will start packing our things to move out there where you are.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Celeste, I lived two years in Georgia. I know what your part of the country looks like, Although I was mostly on a bike when I was there and never rode horses through your woods. Probably a good thing, The chiggers would have consumed me.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Great pics! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The chiggers don't seem to climb up the horse's legs. If you only get off on the dirt roads you're ok. It's the hiking through deep grass that kills you.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Man that is some nice parts of the country. I really would like to go on a hunt like that ha ha. Yeah down here in mississippi I dont have very much scenery like that and chiggers....... They are bad ha ha. Never dismount in tall grass unless you have drowned yourself in bug spray!


----------

